# AC flicker power strip hack



## Otaku

I finished hacking a 6 outlet power strip for creating AC flickering lights. Some may have seen the single starter flicker circuit - this uses the same starters, but mounted in a power strip so that you can get three distinct flicker effects from the strip. I'll post some pics tomorrow. It's easy to do, but does require some soldering. More to come...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great idea!


----------



## DarkShadows

What number started did you use? I tried this last year and nothing would happen! I forgot what starter I used tho, I wanna say a 4?


----------



## Otaku

I used FS-2 starters, lableled 14, 15, 20 watt. I've heard that you can use FS-4's but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Otaku

I have a PDF of the hack ready, but it's too big to attach here. If anyone would like a copy, drop me PM and I'll email it to you.


----------



## heresjohnny

Otaku, Great Idea! I'd be happy to add the how-to (the Boris too) to my site, PM me if you like.


----------



## Otaku

Thanks, John! I just sent the files to you.


----------



## Otaku

Some test results:
I plugged a 50 watt floodlight into each outlet (1 flood per flasher) and the flash rate slows quite a bit. None of the starters failed, even with a 100 watt load, but at 100 watts the rate rate was quite slow - about one blink every 2-3 secs. It looks like the FS-2 starter definitely likes low wattage bulbs. I plan to test with some higher rated starters and see if the flicker rate improves. More to come...


----------



## Otaku

Here's a short vid of the effect. I used FS-2 starters and low wattage (4 -15) bulbs.

Flicker strip demo video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06227


----------



## Brad Green

I REALLY like this idea Otaku! I'll want to try my hand at it once Heresjohnny posts the file on his page. Where did you find the sockets for the starters? I had some trouble finding them when I was building single outlet flicker units. Ended up scavenging them out of old lamps to get what I needed.


----------



## Otaku

I got them at a local hardware store, Orchard Supply. I don't know if they have any stores in FL. Lowe's sells the starters, although you won't see them online, so I would think that they have the sockets, too.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man that's neat! I want to build one...nix that, I HAVE to build one now!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> Otaku, Great Idea! I'd be happy to add the how-to (the Boris too) to my site, PM me if you like.


I would like to do the same as well.


----------



## heresjohnny

Here's Otaku's power strip flicker hack!

http://johnnyspage.com/otaku_powerstrip.htm


----------



## Brad Green

Otaku said:


> I got them at a local hardware store, Orchard Supply. I don't know if they have any stores in FL. Lowe's sells the starters, although you won't see them online, so I would think that they have the sockets, too.


Nope, none of the local hardware outlets here in FL, Lowes, Home Depot, or Ace carries starter bases. I've even tried all the area lighting and electrical outlets with no luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Someone else just posted about their power strip hack, too. Great ideas must float in the ether, eh?


----------



## Hellspawn

Just thinking outloud here,

I "think" this strip hack would work great for those pre-lit jack-o-lanterns that plug in, I think they use standard c9 or c7 bulbs, but would they power them all okay?

I can see buying a few cheap non grounded extension cords and running them all over my graveyard.

** and combined with stolloweens mache jackolanterns, this would be awesome!
http://hauntspace.com/groups/forum/posts/id_3434/


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What a neat link!


----------



## Otaku

Sickie Ickie said:


> Someone else just posted about their power strip hack, too. Great ideas must float in the ether, eh?


Which post was that, SI? I must have missed it...


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Otaku. It was under the Motion Sensor? thread. Here's the post about the hack:



beelce said:


> Hey EMU, these have worked well for me...I didn't make a how to, but they are not hard to put together....all parts from Home Depot
> .http://picasaweb.google.com/beelce1/PowerStripHowTo02


----------



## heresjohnny

Ohhhh! A motion activated powerstrip with flicker. Too cool.


----------



## beelce

Way cool...I think I will add flicker to my motion strips


----------



## Revenant

oooooo..... now my mind's reeling...

Okay, this would probably be a bit involved, since it would involve switching between 2 pathways, but humor me here: a receptacle that is fed by 2 power supplies, one regular and one flicker, with an A/B switch controlled by a relay that's triggered by a motion sensor. Did that make sense? What I'm envisioning is a light that burns steady, but when someone approaches it starts flickering. I think it would be a cool atmospheric that would give a cool sense of foreboding to have the lights appear to be about to fail... that would also be a good visual cue for the actor to begin terrorizing. So is there an A/B relay that could be motion-triggered?


----------



## slightlymad

Now you really have my interest


----------



## Otaku

A PIR/timer combo would do it. Maybe a latching relay that resets to "no flicker" when the victim passes the area.


----------



## beelce

You go Revenant!!!...I like the way you think! That would be a cool effect...I'm not sure that I am up to building something like that, but I could sure put it to good use.


----------



## Adam I

I've started building this up in duplex boxes three varieties.
One receptacle flashing one not.
Both receptacles flashing.
A dimmer fed flashing receptacle.
This weekend I'll get some motion sensors to add to the mix.


----------



## Adam I

The reason for the dimmer the flicker is quite bright I think for a few of the places I’m thinking of using them.
I put a dimmer switch before the starter.
The dimmer has to be turned up about 3/4 full for the light to come on at all.
With that setting only the full on pulses light but not as bright.

I’m going to see if the dimmer can handle being after the starter, I have my doubts.


----------



## Otaku

Just had a thought - if you were to connect the power going to a solenoid (magnetic rod or pneumatic) to a flicker circuit you'd get a "random" action at the cylinder or rod. Since the circuit is more of an "on-off" flicker, you could use this to make a MITB bounce around simply by controlling the power to the solenoid. Use a timed PIR to turn on the flicker circuit. You could also use it for a low voltage device by plugging the wall wart into the flicker circuit. The magnetic rod solenoid could be used for random loud knocking effects.


----------



## randyaz

The EFX FC4 board could do the effect you after. I know you guys like to "roll your own" but for who dont this could be an option. Its alittle pricey at $89 and requires use with a Prop1/2/sx or BasicStamp. It will handle 4, 300W bulbs and can do 256 levels of dimming in any combination of the 4 outs. It also does crossfading for Pepper's Ghost effects. I got one of these last year and its pretty cool what lighting effects can be done with it.


----------



## Liam

Randyaz, I used the FC-4 board for my Christmas lights last year and really love it. I totally agree that it's a great product and can easily perform the actions that are discussed in this thread.

If any of you out there haven't delved into the world of EFX-TEK, I would highly recommend it!


----------

